# Angelhaken selber binden



## Nailuj (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo ich wollt ma Wissen wie ich Haken binden kann weil ich hab welche bekommen aber da is keine Schnur dabei und jetzt würd ich gerne Wissen ob ich die auch binden kann ohne extra Schnur zu besorgen?


----------



## esox82 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelhaken selber binden*

sind es öhr- oder plätchenhaken?


----------



## andre23 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelhaken selber binden*

ohne extra schnur|kopfkrat


----------



## esox82 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelhaken selber binden*

http://www.animatedknots.com/improv...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

http://www.animatedknots.com/palomar/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

http://www.animatedknots.com/rapala/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

zum plätchenhaken binden:
http://www.animatedknots.com/snell/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## fette beute (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelhaken selber binden*

ohne schnur kannst  du die nicht binden #c


----------



## esox82 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelhaken selber binden*

@andre: wahrscheinlich an der hauptschnur direkt befestigen


----------



## andreas0815 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelhaken selber binden*



Nailuj schrieb:


> Hallo ich wollt ma Wissen wie ich Haken binden kann weil ich hab welche bekommen aber da is keine Schnur dabei und jetzt würd ich gerne Wissen ob ich die auch binden kann ohne extra Schnur zu besorgen?


 

_*Hallo,*_


|good: wenn es große Haken sind binde sie an ein Kevlar Stahlvorfach, bei kleinen Haken direkt auf die Schnur zum Köderfischen

viel Spaß...................:g


_. Das schönste am Angeln ist - die Abwechslung__ u. die Ruhe!!_

*Lass Dir Zeit und du wirst sehen,du ereichst erfolgreich Dein Ziel*
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Nailuj (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelhaken selber binden*

Das sind Plättchenhaken. Geht das auch wenn ich halt normale angelschnur nehm die da dran fest ma und dann an en Wirbel?

Und wie binde ich die hab ich nämlich ka?


----------



## andre23 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelhaken selber binden*

...schaust du in post nr.4 von andy


----------



## esox82 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelhaken selber binden*

http://www.animatedknots.com/snell/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

das ist eine animierte seite,wie du den plättchenhaken bindest.
jo,den haken verbindest du so wie im link beschrieben mit der schnur,am anderen ende der schnur,bindest du eine schlaufe um den wirbel einzuhängen,oder bindest direkt einen wirbel auf die schnur,wie in den oberen links beschrieben


----------



## Chris`n`roll (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelhaken selber binden*

Mein favorisierter Knoten ist der Hair rig knoten aber ohne hair.
Ich mach den Knoten wie abgebildet und schneide dann das Haar ab. Sehr einfach und hält bombig.
http://www.claphamangling.co.uk/knots.htm

Man kann natürlich auch die Schlaufe noch miteinbinden, ist meines Erachtens jedoch unnötig.

Beste Grüße, Christian


----------



## Nailuj (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelhaken selber binden*

ja ich kanns zwar net so wie auf den seiten aba es hält

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Flo66 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelhaken selber binden*

http://www.animatedknots.com/snell/i... tedknots.com

ist auf dem Bild nicht einer mit nem Loch zu sehen?


----------



## @dr! (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelhaken selber binden*

@pechanglerflo: der link funzt net


----------



## Ag3nt (21. August 2007)

*AW: Angelhaken selber binden*



@dr! schrieb:


> @pechanglerflo: der link funzt net



Ich glaub dieser ist gemeint oder?
http://www.animatedknots.com/snell/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------

